# Lightweight Bottle Cages



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone heard of or used " O.G.K. " or " X.T.R." bottle cages?
They are on Ebay, but seller can't tell me what company manufactures them.
Claimed weight is 24kg, carbon fibre. Going for $30- $40 AUD. Please shed some light 
if you can.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

is there a link? need to see them


----------

